# router won't start



## passrider (May 22, 2014)

I have a craftsman router, model 315.175040 and it will not start. How do I go about checking what's wrong. It worked before a road trip to CA and wound not start upon arrival.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Tom, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.
Check the lock button on the switch


----------



## passrider (May 22, 2014)

Lock button is in Open position. That would have been too easy. ha ha


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

passrider said:


> Lock button is in Open position. That would have been too easy. ha ha


Lock Button engages the power switch to change bits, when you place it back in the Unlock position, it does not firmly engage the switch, causing it to die mid cut, or turn on and off. (this is an inherent problem with this router) also switch has been discontinued.


----------



## passrider (May 22, 2014)

Perhaps it's time to consider a new router. Thanks


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Tom. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Have you checked to ensure that you haven't left the shaft lock engaged? I only ask because I've "been there and done that" once or twice with mine.


----------



## Rockenroller58 (Apr 29, 2014)

Maybe its not CA compliant? (you know how anal CA is?)...LOL



"Democracy is a pathetic belief in the collective wisdom of individual ignorance." — H. L. Mencken


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> Perhaps it's time to consider a new router. Thanks


It's always time for a new router/tablesaw/drillpress/planer/bandsaw.etc.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tom.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Rockenroller58 said:


> Maybe its not CA compliant? (you know how anal CA is?)...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> "Democracy is a pathetic belief in the collective wisdom of individual ignorance." — H. L. Mencken


^^^Lmao ! 

I wonder if the brushes are not contacting the rotor in the motor now from vibration ?


----------



## passrider (May 22, 2014)

You all are right, the lock button was in wrong position. Thanks, Tom


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 17, 2014)

I've worked on Craftsman routers before that have had this problem and often time the soldering job on the inside is not all that great. Many times I've just found that some wire came lose and it needs to be soldered back. If your handy you might want to open it up and take a look. Make sure you take some pictures so you can put it back together again if you decide to do this. Also if a switch is bad I just drill a hole if necessary and replace it with a same rated toggle switch.

Victor


----------

